# JFileChooser; nur bestimmte Datein



## Wonderwall (28. Mrz 2004)

```
JFileChooser jfc = new JFileChooser();	
	jfc.setCurrentDirectory(new File());			

	int result = jfc.showOpenDialog(null);
```

Wie kann ich nur bestimmte Dateien laden.
z.B. möchte ich nur Daten mit "*.config" laden können

vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe


----------



## Roar (28. Mrz 2004)

guckst du: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/filechooser.html


----------



## Wonderwall (28. Mrz 2004)

```
JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser();
  chooser.addChoosableFileFilter(new FileFilter() {
    public boolean accept(File f) {
      if (f.isDirectory()) return true;
      return f.getName().toLowerCase().endsWith(".gif");
    }
    public String getDescription () { return "GIFs"; }  
  });
  chooser.setMultiSelectionEnabled(false);
  if (chooser.showOpenDialog(frame) == 
                                JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION)
     System.out.println ("Datei "+chooser.getSelectedFile()+
                        " ausgewählt.");
```

Ich habe eine Code gefunden, jedoch bekomme ich immer beim "addChoosable" einen Error zurück. Hat nicht jemadn einen einfachen Quellcode für mich. Das Ziel wäre ja nur Datein mit "*.config" anzeigen zu lassen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Beni (28. Mrz 2004)

Poste doch bitte den (gesammten) Error, der Code sieht nämlich richtig aus (und es ist bereits einfacher Quellcode, noch einfacher geht es nicht).


----------



## bygones (29. Mrz 2004)

Ein Bsp:

```
private class MyFilter extends FileFilter {
                /* (non-Javadoc)
                 * @see javax.swing.filechooser.FileFilter#accept(java.io.File)
                 */
                public boolean accept(File f) {
                        if (f == null) {
                                return false;
                        }
                        if (f.isDirectory()) {
                                return true;
                        }
                        return f.getName().toLowerCase().endsWith(".config");
                }

                /* (non-Javadoc)
                 * @see javax.swing.filechooser.FileFilter#getDescription()
                 */
                public String getDescription() {
                        return fileDescription;
                }
        }
```
Und der FileChooser:
	
	
	
	





```
setMultiSelectionEnabled(false);
                setAcceptAllFileFilterUsed(false);
                setFileFilter(new MyFileFilter());
```


----------



## Guest (29. Mrz 2004)

Merci deathbyaclown

Ich weis jetzt wo ich mein Fehler gemacht habe. Bei dieser Klasse habe ich eben noch einen "java.io.*" gebraucht und da gab es eine zweideutigkeit, aber jetzt ist alles in Ordnung.

nach mals vielen Dank


----------

